# Crack down on cancellations



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

This is what I got from Uber today:
"
Hello –

Uber takes trip cancellation rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having a cancellation rate far above your peers. Based on this information your account has been temporarily deactivated for 48 hours.

Each ride request is sent to the nearest vehicle to a rider on Uber and therefore a higher cancellation rate creates higher ETAs for our partners and riders. Higher ETAs create poor experiences for customers and lower earnings for our partners.

Your account will be reactivated by Thursday at 12PM. If we do not a see improvement in your trip cancellation rate your account will face permanent deactivation.

Regards, Team Uber"

Guess they got mad that I wouldn't accept UberX rates in my UberSelect car. Could care less. Gives me more time to Lyft.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Awwww... you on a punishment.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Bad boy!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Are you accepting the pings and cancelling? Or are you just flat out ignoring them when you see them?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Accept and cancel


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yo, I got the same shit!!!

Looks like I'm off until Friday, or I might do lyft. Haven't done lyft since March..lol.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Yo, I got the same shit!!!
> 
> Looks like I'm off until Friday, or I might do lyft. Haven't done lyft since March..lol.


Yeah, I'm going to Lyft. I emailed them back. I'm sure they didn't like what I had to say. If this is my business as an IC, I shouldn't be compelled to take loss. That's exactly what they expect me to do when they give away UberSelect rides at UberX rates.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, uber is treating us as employees. Even though I don't drive select, I drive a very nice SUV, and taking rides at 90 cents is a money loser to me. Also, why would I take a non surge ride when I'm in the middle of a surged area..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't accept the ping..... Accepting and canceling is not clever.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

rut roh! I'm a little scared now.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Accept and cancel


you need to be able to accept or cancel in around 10 seconds or less for it not to accept your rate. If you see the cancel in your trip list.....you werent fast enough. Works 90% of the time



RockinEZ said:


> Don't accept the ping..... Accepting and canceling is not clever.


if you dont accept, sure that keeps your cancel rate good. But then it drops your acceptance rate, and they'll still deactivate you for that


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you think the Chicago crack down is possibly about cancellations in areas that some drivers don't want to drive?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do you think the Chicago crack down is possibly about cancellations in areas that some drivers don't want to drive?


That may have a little part of it but as mentioned above and in my experience, I'm not picking up a normal rate fare 5 miles away in the CITY because I'm parked in a surge zone where nobody is requesting rides. Oh I'm sure you should "take the good with the bad" but when you're racking up 150 miles/day on your own car and burning $3.70/gallon gas the smart driver has to make some decisions. That's why they keep taking on new drivers - they don't know any better yet.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy, I got one of the texts too, but they haven't suspended me yet. I have been doing the accept and cancel correct because it's not showing up on my trip list, but apparently the lowlifes at Uber are keeping track of this too. There was that guy in LA (Showa or something like that) who advocated doing the accept and cancel on non-surge requests and when he pushed back they gave in. I think they need to get several similar texts to the effect that their behavior is not that of a company and IC, but of a company and employee. As such, they have to follow federal employer/employee guidelines. First of which is paying payroll tax.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> This is what I got from Uber today:
> "
> Hello -
> 
> Uber takes trip cancellation rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having a cancellation rate far above your peers. Based on this information your account has been temporarily deactivated for 48 hours.


I got the same email last week. I was temp deactivated for less than 24 hrs though. 


Bart McCoy said:


> you need to be able to accept or cancel in around 10 seconds or less for it not to accept your rate. If you see the cancel in your trip list.....you werent fast enough. Works 90% of the time.


Not exactly true. I've learned if I'm not actively LOOKING at the rider's app...and see another car within PING range of the one I want to 'SKIP' on.....I don't do it now. I was blindly 'skipping' ride requests a few weeks ago....and 10 in a row showed up in my trip list....because I was the only driver 'available'. LOL Those 10 'skips' were from 2 riders....one was 22 minutes away....another was from someone who is currently trying to SCAM me. (Long story...I might post about it later when I learn the outcome). 
The point is....ONE was too far...no way I'd accept. 


ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I emailed them back. I'm sure they didn't like what I had to say. *If this is my business as an IC, I shouldn't be compelled to take loss*. That's exactly what they expect me to do when they give away UberSelect rides at UberX rates.


Exactly. I had my reasons for 'skipping' those requests. But I took the 12 hr deactivation with no complaint because I just needed a break anyway. But if they do it again....they are going to get a nice  email from me reminding them that I am an Independent Contractor and NOT an employee. Nuff said.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

[email protected] Noob said:


> Bart McCoy
> 
> Not exactly true. I've learned if I'm not actively LOOKING at the rider's app...and see another car within PING range of the one I want to 'SKIP' on.....I don't do it now. I was blindly 'skipping' ride requests a few weeks ago....and 10 in a row showed up in my trip list....because I was the only driver 'available'. LOL Those 10 'skips' were from 2 riders....one was 22 minutes away....another was from someone who is currently trying to SCAM me. (Long story...I might post about it later when I learn the outcome).
> The point is....ONE was too far...no way I'd accept.
> .


what exactly is "skipping". can you define? are you not doing anything when a ping comes in (letting it expire) or are you accepting then cancelling quickly? but im pretty sure showing up on your trip list has nothing to do with cars being nearby or not


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

So if I'm 15 minutes away, and the next driver is 20 minutes away, the pax is going to have an eta of 20 minutes whether I skip it or Uber deactivates me. 

The only explanation for Uber's tactic is to scare you into taking the request so that the pax gets an Uber in 15 minutes instead of 20.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what exactly is "skipping". can you define? are you not doing anything when a ping comes in (letting it expire) or are you accepting then cancelling quickly? but im pretty sure showing up on your trip list has nothing to do with cars being nearby or not


When you said in your prior post that it works 90% of the time, the 10% of the time it doesn't work is likely times where the request couldn't be matched to the next driver, so the driver that skipped it takes a cancel hit.

This is just a theory, but one of the times it didn't work for me was a request from a "Plain City" address, which is some of the houses on the very northwest corner of Columbus, and I very likely was the only Uber in range of them when I skipped them. It showed up as a cancelled by driver on my trips. All my other skips never do.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do you think the Chicago crack down is possibly about cancellations in areas that some drivers don't want to drive?


I'm not sure about that


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

looks like a mass crackdown on both acceptance and cancels. best to mix them up a bit as to not over do one thing.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> This is what I got from Uber today:
> 
> .
> 
> ...


That's a long time out. I thought you got one minute for each year of your age. Now, go find a corner!!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys!! Please forward the deactivation emails to Shannon Liss-riordan. Our uber lawsuit lawyer.

mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Guys!! Please forward the deactivation emails to Shannon Liss-riordan. Our uber lawsuit lawyer.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]


this and acceptance rate should be sued for. not being an employee like some did., we are contractors we shouldnt be threatened and deactivated for not accepting or canceling rides at all.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Guys!! Please forward the deactivation emails to Shannon Liss-riordan. Our uber lawsuit lawyer.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]


I will send it


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I will send it


So did I!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh shitttt..... this is alarming.
i can say that ive skipped heaps... BUT if ur the only driver it will be cancel on ur trip history.
Gotta try this downunder... if i cant skip no more, its time to skip Uber lol....


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Anybody else notice these guys are all in Illinois?...


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Guys!! Please forward the deactivation emails to Shannon Liss-riordan. Our uber lawsuit lawyer.
> 
> mailto:[email protected]


Or if you get a warning, skip the forwarding part and just request the your local Uber Support send your Deactivation or Temporary Deactivation directly to mailto:[email protected]


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if Local GMs or Offices got bonuses based on Low Cancellation / High Acceptance Rates besides other things.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I cancel whenever the estimated time shown on the ping, is greatly different from the actual time. That's so ridiculous to ping for 7 minutes, then it becomes 20-40 when you accept. I also cancel when the touchy phone accepts a ping I didn't mean to and I need to get gas or take a break. Altogether, that stuff only amounts to a few cancels a week. I wonder how often those in trouble are cancelling.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They may be testing this "bring me the hairbrush" tactic in Chicago. If it works, they may try it elsewhere. They have a serious driver retention problem, so they do not want to kick you out. but they do want to chasten you. So, it's a virtual trip across Uber's electronic lap followed by some cybercorner time.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They may be testing this "*bring me the hairbrush" tactic* in Chicago. If it works, they may try it elsewhere. They have a serious driver retention problem, so they do not want to kick you out. but they do want to chasten you. So, it's a virtual trip across Uber's electronic lap followed by some cybercorner time.


I've never heard of this before. What is this tactic you speak of?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Instead of kicking you out, they are "suspending" you, you know, _punishing you. _As others have posted here, they are making you stand in the corner, giving you a spanking, ________________(fill in the blank).

Several of the Washington drivers are starting to complain about these "warning" texts to bring up their acceptance rate or else.............


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

That's odd, I didn't know that non-employers could punish independent contractors.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> That's odd, I didn't know that non-employers could punish independent contractors.


Precisely. If it is a non-acceptable, not usual, practice in the normal business world, then by definition it becomes a tactic that is to be used by Uber with its drivers.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Do you guys push "other" or "do not charge rider" when you cancel? or does it even matter?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bottom line, don't cancel unless they're a no show. Uber is watching.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Bottom line, don't cancel unless they're a no show. Uber is watching.


For those of us who have SUVs most of us would welcome deactivation. I can't travel 16 miles pick up a rider and bring him 2 miles down the road and lose $. My charity to UBER will only go so far


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> For those of us who have SUVs most of us would welcome deactivation. I can't travel 16 miles pick up a rider and bring him 2 miles down the road and lose $. My charity to UBER will only go so far


You can always start driving the opposite direction and let the pax make the cancellation...it isn't on you then.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> You can always start driving the opposite direction and let the pax make the cancellation...it isn't on you then.


i tried this , most dont sit and stare at the app of you coming, they will have no idea till like 5 10 min later.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> i tried this , most dont sit and stare at the app of you coming, they will have no idea till like 5 10 min later.


But a high percentage do. I've had the most cancellations getting off of 395/695 to Capitol Hill/Navy Yard, SE, DC & the smarty pants try to anticipate your route/direction & cancel. The worst part is it usually doesn't garner a fee b/c of less than 5 minute timing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Many watch the screen like it is a TV with a reality show on it. 

I dislike the PAX that CXL as I use one way streets to navigate to place myself on their side of the street in downtown San Diego. As soon as they think I am going the wrong way they panic and CXL. 

I have called them and asked why they let me drive 5 minutes and CXL just before, or worse, just after I arrived. "You were headed the wrong way" is a common answer. If they had the common sense of a cat they would place themselves in a location where a car could actually get to them without U turns or zig zag one way street driving to get to the proper side of the road to safely get the PAX. 

If they CXL at the beginning of the trip, no problem. If they cancel after I hit arrived, I call and ask why. I try a little kind PAX education when possible. 

You can't kill 'em and eat them, it is illegal. Might as well educate them.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sounds like the Uber Chi manager has it out for you drivers 
I think your the 4th driver in a week I've seen post about a deactivation. I wonder how many others there are? 

You guys really need to pursue this and get a straight answer as to why you can't cancel on requests that you feel aren't profitable. 

Once again, Uber is seriously just effing with us. They deactivate on Tuesday and reactivate on Thursday before high demand period for the week. They need us.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

It happened to me here in Denver. I was deactivated for a poor acceptance rate. Some much smarter drivers than me told me about "skipping" after the fact. I just used to let the ping expire (as I am an UberSelect driver) and dont see why as an IC I cant choose what mode to drive in. I'm back on today


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The ones that do sit and stare will cancel the trip even if you are on the way. I was stuck at a traffic light for too long the other day, apparently.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> This is what I got from Uber today:
> "
> Hello -
> 
> ...


-- They will keep on deactivating GOOD drivers until they lose all the good ones. I don't drive anymore - there is no surge! Plus, I think I am next in line to have my account deactivated due to higher cancellations. And that is just fine by me.

I will NOT pick up someone with less than a 4.7rating! Call me a DIVA, arrogant prick...whatever! And I will say to you "well, improve your rating and you won't have any problem being picked up!

Anyway, good luck with UBER.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm sure Uber will miss your arrogant diva prick attitude...or probably they won't.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Many watch the screen like it is a TV with a reality show on it.


I've pulled up literally right in front of a person all by themselves who is looking at their phone and is very likely my pax.... hit arrive and they ignore me as they look at their phone and then look down the street back and forth.... so I roll down the Window and say "Uber?" and they look surprised and say "OH.... the app says you are still blocks down that way". Which of course I have to say "yes, the app has at least a 30 second delay... sometimes it's delay is a few minutes." Some then look at me like a shot their puppy. People can be weird about their obsession with technology.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> You guys really need to pursue this and get a straight answer as to why you can't cancel on requests that you feel aren't profitable.


The problem is the younger generation has figured out Uber is by FAR the cheapest option for them.. Especially in the city.. You guys/Girls ever cancel a trip once a pax or 4 are in you ride and you know this is a losing fare ? I should have done it and may just start doing it...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I only CXL on extreme Ahole PAX once they have actually boarded. 
I take the bad rides with the good. I do not call to pre-qualify, as it is the kiss of death for ratings. 
Consider what a PAX thinks.... They request a car, get a phone call and are asked where are you going? If they say 4 blocks, and then the ride is CXL by driver...... The next driver that asks them where they are going is going to get a low star rating if that driver actually shows up. 

I don't think it is clever to pre-qual PAX in the long run. 
JMHO


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

If you were to do it the way Uber wants you to then it's a 100% guarantee you'll be losing $. To make any money at all cancellations are a big part of it.


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Guys I completely disagree with canceling any requests...
I'm a 100% response rate at all the time 

Maybe what I'm going to say will not meet some of your believe or way of thinking but here is what I think 

Whatever we earn is nothing from our job it's bless from God ... We do our job and God bless us with what have been written for us

Let me ask you this ..... How many times you make a trip that make you keep telling yourself ... God .. I shouldn't have accepted this ... I drove so and so miles and waited so and so minutes to pickup this rude person and listen to his bulls*** then drop him by the corner for 4 dollars .... I wish I haven't accepted it. 
And minute later after you drop him you get this golden request for the airport or such a trip to make your day worth it all.

Who brough you to this spot to get this golden request but the previous trip 

We will never know how God plan everything for us .... we will be amazed if we found out 

I go online ... Accept every single request ... Do my job .. When I'm done go offline and go home grateful for what I got what less or more 

You don't have to agree with me but try it out


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Guys I completely disagree with canceling any requests...
> I'm a 100% response rate at all the time
> 
> Maybe what I'm going to say will not meet some of your believe or way of thinking but here is what I think
> ...


Just wait......
You will understand once an Ahole tries to put you in a head lock on the freeway at 55mph.
Maybe that is the god's way of waking you up to reality.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Guys I completely disagree with canceling any requests...
> I'm a 100% response rate at all the time
> 
> Maybe what I'm going to say will not meet some of your believe or way of thinking but here is what I think
> ...


Well, praise Jesus! Just do your christian best and accept every request. God will provide. Can i get a hallelujah from everyone!


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Hallelujah, when I get a request from a non-surge zone and I am waiting for 30 minutes at United Center, waiting for the game to end and the surge is 4.0x I Will say to myself "This is God not wanting me to get rich and spend all those Uber money on drugs and escort services". Stuff like that make you go to heaven. Money is not all in this world folks. Lets all love and pray and we will feel divine and happy. I have a proposition - instead of working saturday night, lets gather, hold hands and sing Amazing Grace. This is what makes us human and what we are created for. Next time I am paying for my car was and my gas I will just say "Hallelujah" and they will answer likewise!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> So did I!


Drive for lyft


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Seastriper said:


> Do you guys push "other" or "do not charge rider" when you cancel? or does it even matter?


I do cancel, (reason) other and seems to work good enough.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Never were two things more separate than Uber and religion. 
Wait, the deities created psychopaths. Travis is a psychopath. 

Maybe there is a connection, but that connection would only exist in religions that believe in a hell.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> This is what I got from Uber today:
> "
> Hello -
> 
> ...


Woow really we haven't gotten any emailes like that in iur Cali community. Hope we don't get em


----------



## Shlufr (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh My said:


> That may have a little part of it but as mentioned above and in my experience, I'm not picking up a normal rate fare 5 miles away in the CITY because I'm parked in a surge zone where nobody is requesting rides. Oh I'm sure you should "take the good with the bad" but when you're racking up 150 miles/day on your own car and burning $3.70/gallon gas the smart driver has to make some decisions. That's why they keep taking on new drivers - they don't know any better yet.


I hear you!!! My gas here in SD is close to 5.00 gallon and my car gets about 12 mpg. I often get pinged while going past an exit on the freeway and to get to the location goes fron 2 miles to 10 miles...yes why would I do this???


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Shlufr said:


> I hear you!!! My gas here in SD is close to 5.00 gallon and my car gets about 12 mpg. I often get pinged while going past an exit on the freeway and to get to the location goes fron 2 miles to 10 miles...yes why would I do this???


Shlufr, you may want to start using Gas Buddy on your phone. Gas is available in San Diego for $3.85 if you look for it. Gas Buddy helps me a lot. 
Twelve mpg? Can't help you there.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego after 12:00am you can be driving east on Interstate 8, and as you pass I 15 you always get pings to the low class bars in La Mesa and west El Cajon. They are almost always 10 minutes away and are rides from one dive bar to another. Don't answer those pings. They are almost always less than a mile trips.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Guys I completely disagree with canceling any requests...
> I'm a 100% response rate at all the time
> 
> Maybe what I'm going to say will not meet some of your believe or way of thinking but here is what I think
> ...


You know what? Your premise is absolutely correct & I am extremely spiritual & religious. However, there is no where that God tells us to be an idiot. Actually, we're supposed to be good stewards. Doing some of the things Über wants us to do is sac-religious. All you can do is what's best for you & not judge others driving for pay tactics, unless what they are doing is illegal or immoral. Driving smart, cancelling or ignoring nonsensial pings is neither.

Hopefully, things will change. If not, we'll all need to move on at some point!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> But a high percentage do. I've had the most cancellations getting off of 395/695 to Capitol Hill/Navy Yard, SE, DC & the smarty pants try to anticipate your route/direction & cancel. The worst part is it usually doesn't garner a fee b/c of less than 5 minute timing.


 well some in my case do stare at it , but i guess i pick up a ton at bars and early morning going to work and to the train station and airport, the bulk of mine dont stare at it and even know i am close or going futher away because they are drinking settling a tab or getting all the last min stuff before a trip.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Go for it. Fewer drivers = more possible PAX for the rest of us. 
I only ignore pings when I am stuck in traffic, on the freeway and the ping will really take 15 min or more. The PAX will CXL in 10 minutes if you are not there. Uber spoiled them. Now they think 5 minutes is a long time, and will lower your ratings.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Dear Uber,

I skipped two rides, one for 18 minutes away and one was 17 minutes away. Shows on my trip history. When you suspend me, my answer will be "if you want me to go that far, surge the f'ing zone". 

Peace and Love,

Ain't moving.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Update: 4 cancels by me are in my history now. ****.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I CXL for safety issues only... well that and aholes, but it is a safety issue if Uber asks.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

RockinEZ thanks for the advice. Basically after seeing the 4 cancels on my trip history, I took the next one. 7.5 miles to get there. I feel bullied to accept crap or risk deactivation.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> RockinEZ thanks for the advice. Basically after seeing the 4 cancels on my trip history, I took the next one. 7.5 miles to get there. I feel bullied to accept crap or risk deactivation.


That's exactly what Uber wants.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

You been warned next time deactivation . You can only cancel 20% of the runs you take in the week. Stop the cherry picking and make more money for uber.


Uber on !


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

AJUber said:


> You been warned next time deactivation . You can only cancel 20% of the runs you take in the week. Stop the cherry picking and make more money for uber.
> 
> Uber on !


Exactly. Uber is not interested in whether you make or lose money. But they do want, and will try to make sure that it will indeed be the case, that you as a driver maximize their corporate earnings. Always. No excuses, ifs or buts from a driver.

What made you think that Uber would act like a charity towards its drivers ? Was it that they use the word "partner" ? What an euphemism ! "Slaves" would much better describe the reality of the type of relationship between Uber and its drivers.


----------



## RuUber (Jun 26, 2015)

uberdriver said:


> Exactly. Uber is not interested in whether you make or lose money. But they do want, and will try to make sure that it will indeed be the case, that you as a driver maximize their corporate earnings. Always. No excuses, ifs or buts from a driver.
> 
> What made you think that Uber would act like a charity towards its drivers ? Was it that they use the word "partner" ? What an euphemism ! "Slaves" would much better describe the reality of the type of relationship between Uber and its drivers.


Exactly. But there is a classification for this kind of driver. EMPLOYEE. If you're truly an independent - it means you don't have to take "good with bad", as constantly being suggested by some.You can take what is only good for you, if feels like it. Why would I even consider doing work, that don't make me money? However, most drivers in uber "partnership" don't have a mindset of independent contractor and, therefore, creating such environment for uber, to act as they do , by deactivating drivers for low acceptance and/or cancellations. BTW, if such uber behavior gets questioned in court - they will fire some low manager in corresponding office, and say - they had no idea, manager acted on his/her own, by deactivating "partners" for low acceptance/high cancellation rate.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> RockinEZ thanks for the advice. Basically after seeing the 4 cancels on my trip history, I took the next one. 7.5 miles to get there. *I feel bullied* to accept crap or risk deactivation.


You feel exactly what is being done to you.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Guys I completely disagree with canceling any requests...
> I'm a 100% response rate at all the time
> 
> Maybe what I'm going to say will not meet some of your believe or way of thinking but here is what I think
> ...


Hi, Christian here. I would agree with you if God himself ran Uber, but as it is, Uber is run by a heathen. You are literally serving satan and thanking God for satans blessings. How often are your results tampered with by Uber when God had another better plan for you? Think about that.

What you should really be doing is praying for a better income source. Hey, maybe one of these cheapo pax will lead you down a better path and that is God's plan to save you from Uber? That's like going to a strip club to find a wife.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> So if I'm 15 minutes away, and the next driver is 20 minutes away, the pax is going to have an eta of 20 minutes whether I skip it or Uber deactivates me.
> 
> The only explanation for Uber's tactic is to scare you into taking the request so that the pax gets an Uber in 15 minutes instead of 20.


If we do not pickup in 5 minutes or less Uber says we are either lazy or incompetent. If we continue to drive until rates are .25¢ per mile we will put public mass transit out of business & we will officially become not-4-profit 501c3's eligible for food stamps !


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do you think the Chicago crack down is possibly about cancellations in areas that some drivers don't want to drive?


Can we urge ( not surge) Uber to allow us to drive a used armoured bank truck to work in high crime areas for our own safety ? Call it: Uber Black water Secure Ride ? !!!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

RuUber said:


> Exactly. But there is a classification for this kind of driver. EMPLOYEE. If you're truly an independent - it means you don't have to take "good with bad", as constantly being suggested by some.You can take what is only good for you, if feels like it. Why would I even consider doing work, that don't make me money? However, most drivers in uber "partnership" don't have a mindset of independent contractor and, therefore, creating such environment for uber, to act as they do , by deactivating drivers for low acceptance and/or cancellations. BTW, if such uber behavior gets questioned in court - they will fire some low manager in corresponding office, and say - they had no idea, manager acted on his/her own, by deactivating "partners" for low acceptance/high cancellation rate.


contact Barbara ann Berwick in CA.
She got 100% reimbursement for all expenses from Uber by Court/Judge order! Rake and run./pump & dump


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Guys I completely disagree with canceling any requests...
> I'm a 100% response rate at all the time
> 
> Maybe what I'm going to say will not meet some of your believe or way of thinking but here is what I think
> ...


You are using the wrong definition of "job".

When you are an employee, "job" is defined as "a paid position of regular employment".

When you are an independent contractor, "job" is defined as "a task or piece of work, especially one that is paid".

By saying your "job" is to accept every single Uber request, you are using the "paid position of regular employment" definition of "job". You are NOT in "a paid position of regular employment" with Uber!!! You are an independent contractor. Every Uber request is a different and unique "job", defined as "a task or piece of work, especially one that is paid".

God does not expect you to accept every job offered to you, whether it's "a paid position of regular employment" or it's "a task or piece of work, especially one that is paid". If you are offered "a paid position of regular employment" and the compensation is well below what you need, God is okay with you turning it down. If you accept it, then do all tasks and pieces of work your boss tells you to do from the moment that regular employment begins until that regular employment ends for one reason or another.

If you are offered "a task or a piece of work, especially one that is paid" and the compensation is well below what you need, God is okay with you turning it down. If you accept it, then do the task or piece of work until it is finished.

Here are the definitions of "job", so you know I'm not just making this up. Just Google "define job" to see it.

**********
job
_noun_

*1*.
a paid position of regular employment.
"jobs are created in the private sector, not in Washington"
synonyms: occupation, profession, trade, position, career, work, line of work,livelihood, post, situation, appointment, métier, craft; More
*2*.
a task or piece of work, especially one that is paid.
"she wants to be left alone to get on with the job"
synonyms: task, piece of work, assignment, project; More
**********


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

RuUber said:


> Exactly. But *there is a classification for this kind of driver. EMPLOYEE*. If you're truly an independent - it means you don't have to take "good with bad", as constantly being suggested by some.You can take what is only good for you, if feels like it. Why would I even consider doing work, that don't make me money? However, most drivers in uber "partnership" don't have a mindset of independent contractor and, therefore, creating such environment for uber, to act as they do , by deactivating drivers for low acceptance and/or cancellations. BTW, if such uber behavior gets questioned in court - they will fire some low manager in corresponding office, and say - they had no idea, manager acted on his/her own, by deactivating "partners" for low acceptance/high cancellation rate.


Exactly. Uber likes it's cake and ice cream too.

We'll just make believe that were just a mere tech company that's not responsible for shit and you're just an Independent Contractor so we don't have to deal with all those pesky (expensive) employee benefits.

Too bad those mean old courts feel different.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I balance out my ignore pings and accept and cancel pings...they sent me a text one time about it awhile back, but haven't since.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

There have been a few recent articles and op-eds by lawyers that have come to the same conclusion: UberLyft MUST MUST MUST stop deactivating drivers based on rating/acceptance/cancellation metrics or else they will have no chance at all of keeping the independent contractor option. #justsaying


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> There have been a few recent articles and op-eds by lawyers that have come to the same conclusion: UberLyft MUST MUST MUST stop deactivating drivers based on rating/acceptance/cancellation metrics or else they will have no chance at all of keeping the independent contractor option. #justsaying


What about complaints from riders which were totally unjust, unfair, skewed, distorted, untrue, discriminatory, & total lies ....


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

YOU NEWBS.

ACCEPT AND CANCEL WITHIN 5 SECS

UBER DOES NOT DETECT.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

nicoj36 said:


> YOU NEWBS.
> 
> ACCEPT AND CANCEL WITHIN 5 SECS
> 
> UBER DOES NOT DETECT.


Dude, did you not read the previous pages on this thread?????


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> YOU NEWBS.
> 
> ACCEPT AND CANCEL WITHIN 5 SECS
> 
> UBER DOES NOT DETECT.


Sorry to burst your bubble. But this has been proven untrue.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

SydX said:


> What about complaints from riders which were totally unjust, unfair, skewed, distorted, untrue, discriminatory, & total lies ....


As if Uber cares. One lie from a riders mouth can get you permanently deactivated and there is absolutely no recourse.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Since my deactivation has been lifted, I drive for Lyft again. I did, however, open the Uber app, accepted a ping....and promptly cancelled it as a middle-finger of sorts.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

One thing I have been doing though, starting today- is reporting a "serious rider concern" for every "cancel" that shows up in my trip history with a reason of why I-as an independent contractor-chose to cancel the ride. I've sent in at least 4 today and have not heard a peep back from Uber yet. It's tiring and monotonous, but until they GET THE POINT- I guess that's what I'll have to do.


----------



## Flgirl (Jul 25, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to Lyft. I emailed them back. I'm sure they didn't like what I had to say. If this is my business as an IC, I shouldn't be compelled to take loss. That's exactly what they expect me to do when they give away UberSelect rides at UberX rates.


 My apologies Avenue what's the difference between select and x rates


----------



## LondonRider (Mar 29, 2015)

Did I take this trip?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> This is what I got from Uber today:
> "
> Hello -
> 
> ...


Response:

Hello,

Drivers take making money and limiting dead miles very seriously. If Uber would like to dictate who and where drivers pick up, then uber should properly label its "partners" employees.

If I do not see improvement on your end, please feel free to shove my account up your proverbial ARSEHOLE.

Good day.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They may be testing this "bring me the hairbrush" tactic in Chicago. If it works, they may try it elsewhere. They have a serious driver retention problem, so they do not want to kick you out. but they do want to chasten you. So, it's a virtual trip across Uber's electronic lap followed by some cybercorner time.


They obviously don't give a shit about driver retention. New drivers complain less.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberXpert2020 said:


> -- They will keep on deactivating GOOD drivers until they lose all the good ones. I don't drive anymore - there is no surge! Plus, I think I am next in line to have my account deactivated due to higher cancellations. And that is just fine by me.
> 
> I will NOT pick up someone with less than a 4.7rating! Call me a DIVA, arrogant prick...whatever! And I will say to you "well, improve your rating and you won't have any problem being picked up!
> 
> Anyway, good luck with UBER.


Quantity, not quality.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They obviously don't give a shit about driver retention. New drivers complain less.


I almost was starting to believe that until I got a "Why Didn't You Drive???" survey email from them & I drive almost everyday. So, they are fully aware when we break our pattern & choose not to drive.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> I almost was starting to believe that until I got a "Why Didn't You Drive???" survey email from them & I drive almost everyday. So, they are fully aware when we break our pattern & choose not to drive.


I think at some point they're going to need to start doing something to retain their drivers. The whole revolving door model works for awhile but driver dissatisfaction word is going to get out more and more as time goes on. At least from where i'm sitting it seeme like they're going to start hitting a wall where nobody wants to sign up to drive for them.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh My said:


> That may have a little part of it but as mentioned above and in my experience, I'm not picking up a normal rate fare 5 miles away in the CITY because I'm parked in a surge zone where nobody is requesting rides. Oh I'm sure you should "take the good with the bad" but when you're racking up 150 miles/day on your own car and burning $3.70/gallon gas the smart driver has to make some decisions. That's why they keep taking on new drivers - they don't know any better yet.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-drivers-really-make.28624/


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shlufr said:


> I hear you!!! My gas here in SD is close to 5.00 gallon and my car gets about 12 mpg. I often get pinged while going past an exit on the freeway and to get to the location goes fron 2 miles to 10 miles...yes why would I do this???


https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-uber-drivers-really-make.28624/


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Do you think the Chicago crack down is possibly about cancellations in areas that some drivers don't want to drive?


Yes.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I think at some point they're going to need to start doing something to retain their drivers. The whole revolving door model works for awhile but driver dissatisfaction word is going to get out more and more as time goes on. At least from where i'm sitting it seeme like they're going to start hitting a wall where nobody wants to sign up to drive for them.


It doesn't take much intelligence to notice the constant turnover here in Chicago. There was a wave of obvious far suburbanite cars with dealer plate frames from those areas with Uber devices aglow in their cars and drivers who obviously weren't accustomed to driving in the city and hadn't a clue where they were going (not to mention not pulling over to pick up pax but just in the middle of the busy avenue. Actually I almost took the door off of an obvious Uber car the other day. The girl just flung the non-curb side back door open on Lasalle Blvd). Then there was an abundance of Uber cars with Indiana plates (this past week I saw one here with a California plate). Recently I've noticed ALOT of female drivers that you didn't see before. I'm sure cars keep breaking down too and former drivers didn't have the money for expensive and constant repairs.

Before I ended this rideshare gig I was only doing Lyft. The most common question asked when a pax entered was NOT the annoying "How long have you been driving for Lyft?" but "Are you from Chicago?" and/or "Do you know your way around the city?"

They will run out of drivers long before driverless cars come into play unless the rates are AT LEAST doubled.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Yes.


I don't see how this is the major issue with the cancellation problem. If you're in a bad area, you just go offline.

Obviously if the destination is in a bad area, they're not going to pre-enter it, just tell you when they get in. What are you going to do? Say no and kick them out? The only ride I refused after they got in the car was to Western Springs on a Sunday night. Um, no. Uber can deactivate me if they want (but didn't). This was a middle-aged fancy couple that I'm sure were visiting their kid in Wrigleyville and they turned them on to Uber. I'd would have been happy to take them to the train station though. Should have heard this ***** huffin' and puffin' when she got out with a "Well, I never..". Really it was kinda funny.

As I posted here long ago. There's another trick they use. This pick-up was in one of these "gentrifying" areas that still has bad fringes. The boyfriend comes out with the girl. She gets in. He enters the address to the west side ghetto, my phone pings and I see the address, he hands the phone back to her, closes the car door and goes back in the house. What am I supposed to do? Say "Ahh, hellz no" and tell her to get out?

I'm certain most of the driver cancellations are due to unreasonable pick-up distances when the address pops up on the device and you're coincidentally sitting dead center of a surge zone with no requests. And that is my own FREQUENT experience with Uber.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I think at some point they're going to need to start doing something to retain their drivers. The whole revolving door model works for awhile but driver dissatisfaction word is going to get out more and more as time goes on. At least from where i'm sitting it seeme like they're going to start hitting a wall where nobody wants to sign up to drive for them.


The question is, will Über get that message before it's too late??? Good drivers are already opting out in droves.....


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Shlufr said:


> I hear you!!! My gas here in SD is close to 5.00 gallon and my car gets about 12 mpg. I often get pinged while going past an exit on the freeway and to get to the location goes fron 2 miles to 10 miles...yes why would I do this???


I turn on Uber in certain areas.. usually off highways... otherwise people have me driving towards them only to have them cancel because " im still on the freeway or going the wrong way"... since they are staring at the screen...

Also, does anyone have PAX cancel within 10 seconds? I get a lot of those... right after I accept. I feel they are being sexist or racist or aren't happy with my 4.83 rating


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Also, does anyone have PAX cancel within 10 seconds? I get a lot of those... right after I accept. I feel they are being sexist or racist or aren't happy with my 4.83 rating


Keep in mind that many pax ping both Uber and Lyft and then cancel the one that is further away.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> Keep in mind that many pax ping both Uber and Lyft and then cancel the one that is further away.


That is the updated version of the old Call Two Cabs trick. At least now they cancel one of the rides immediately. Even in places where the companies called back, rarely did the customer cancel the other when the first company called. They let both keep coming until one shows up. It still happens.

If the customer would cancel one quickly, at least the cancelled out driver has more time to find another customer rather than waste the time going after the double caller. Technology has brought that improvement, at least. Penalising lack of consideration has made an improvement.

There are two more twists on the whole thing here, at least. In a group of three, one summons Lyft, one summons UberX, the third summons Uber Taxi. Whatever is closest gets it, the other two cancel. The second twist is that while waiting for whatever to show up, the group tries to hail a cab. If they hail the cab, the last one cancels, or, if they hail the cab before they cancel the other rides, all of them cancel.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> At least now they cancel one of the rides immediately. Even in places where the companies called back, rarely did the customer cancel the other when the first company called. * They let both keep coming until one shows up. It still happens. *
> 
> If the customer would cancel one quickly, at least the cancelled out driver has more time to find another customer rather than waste the time going after the double caller. * Technology has brought that improvement, at least. Penalizing lack of consideration has made an improvement*_._


It's sad really. People give so little consideration to how their actions affect others. Believe it or not...even the penalty (i.e. 'no show fee' for instance) still does not wake people up to their inconsiderate actions.

I'm still in an email battle with Uber over a 'no show' fee that I was entitled to for a pax that did not understand my simple instructions on how to get to my car in the ONLY ALLOWED PICK-UP AREA for the local theme park here in Gurnee, IL. Multiple texts and even a 2-3 minute phone call did not seem to get this person to understand that they were not where they needed to be in order to be IN MY CAR WITHIN 5 minutes of arrival. After fixing ONE of their mistakes (PIN IN WRONG PARKING LOT) without even a word from me that they MADE THIS MISTAKE....they actually had the NERVE to email UBER saying that "I ('the Driver) could not find THEM".  STRAIGHT from the CSR's email: "_ the rider had also emailed us saying they were not contacted and were waiting."_ OMG.  So UBER deducted the NO SHOW fee....of course, without contacting me first. This happened Thursday night. As of today, Sunday...it is STILL not back in my account. PAX not only do NOT have consideration for UBER DRIVERS....they repeatedly LIE to SCAM us out of the PENALTY set up for just this type of inconsideration.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I think at some point they're going to need to start doing something to retain their drivers. The whole revolving door model works for awhile but driver dissatisfaction word is going to get out more and more as time goes on. At least from where i'm sitting it seeme like they're going to start hitting a wall where nobody wants to sign up to drive for them.


Correct. My partner also drives Uber and he said two different passengers told him they have been hearing drivers say they don't like the job anymore. That driving for Uber sucks. It will sour the passengers. Luckily, even though he feels the same way, he chose not to engage and fuel the fire.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> I turn on Uber in certain areas.. usually off highways... otherwise people have me driving towards them only to have them cancel because " im still on the freeway or going the wrong way"... since they are staring at the screen...
> 
> Also, does anyone have PAX cancel within 10 seconds? I get a lot of those... right after I accept. I feel they are being sexist or racist or aren't happy with my 4.83 rating


Maybe they don't like the wait time quoted? Being a female driver has its stereotypes, of course. I'm sure it has contributed to a few for you but hey what can you do?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Correct. My partner also drives Uber and he said two different passengers told him they have been hearing drivers say they don't like the job anymore. That driving for Uber sucks. It will sour the passengers. Luckily, even though he feels the same way, he chose not to engage and fuel the fire.


If conversations come up about Uber I tell passengers pretty honestly that they're not so great to the drivers and base wages are a bit too cheap. Usually they'll be like: "oh, i see. Uber is so great tho!"

Doh!

I had a passenger saying he felt like Uber got more expensive recently in NJ and said he thinks fares used to be cheaper. I was like uhhhh they cut the rates in half last year lol.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> I turn on Uber in certain areas.. usually off highways... otherwise people have me driving towards them only to have them cancel because " im still on the freeway or going the wrong way"... since they are staring at the screen...
> 
> Also, does anyone have PAX cancel within 10 seconds? I get a lot of those... right after I accept. I feel they are being sexist or racist or aren't happy with my 4.83 rating


It's not your imagination with the 1st two but the later isn't likely. People don't read usually. It could be a combination of a lot of things why a pax cancels within seconds. As a fellow female driver, I forgive the 1st one but, if they do it more than twice in a row, it's a problem & don't accept the ping. Let it go....


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

JaguaGirl said:


> Let it go....


----------



## enzosly (Jan 27, 2015)

All, I got deactivated two weeks ago for less than 24 hours and then last week got deactivated for 48 hours all for cancellation issues. When I cancel it's all within the first 5 to 10 seconds and I always hit other. When asked for the reasons why all I received was generated emails from Uber. I really think we all need to go to the office and find out what's really going on. If were independent contractors and we should have be able to run our business the way we choose. And if you're gonna slap us on the rest then you should probably tell us specifically what it is that we're doing wrong and let us know the "rules". This is getting crazy


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

enzosly said:


> All, I got deactivated two weeks ago for less than 24 hours and then last week got deactivated for 48 hours all for cancellation issues. When I cancel it's all within the first 5 to 10 seconds and I always hit other. When asked for the reasons why all I received was generated emails from Uber. I really think we all need to go to the office and find out what's really going on. If were independent contractors and we should have be able to run our business the way we choose. And if you're gonna slap us on the rest then you should probably tell us specifically what it is that we're doing wrong and let us know the "rules". This is getting crazy


I've "other" cancelled about 40 trips in the past few days. Maybe more. If I get deactivated I don't give a shit. I know I provide good service and run my operation well. I'll just be a ********* if they shut me down


----------



## RuUber (Jun 26, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I've "other" cancelled about 40 trips in the past few days. Maybe more. If I get deactivated I don't give a shit. I know I provide good service and run my operation well. I'll just be a ********* if they shut me down


That was said by INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR! And that is how supposed to be.


----------



## enzosly (Jan 27, 2015)

Guys I started a Facebook group for Chicago drivers about 2 weeks ago. The more drivers know what's going on the better.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/971647346190724/


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

enzosly said:


> And if you're gonna slap us on the rest then you should probably tell us specifically what it is that we're doing wrong and let us know the "rules". This is getting crazy


That is how a normal, decent, company would operate. But this is Uber. And it is with respect to its so called "partners". Scratch that last word, it's wrong. Slaves is the correct one.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> It's sad really. People give so little consideration to how their actions affect others. Believe it or not...even the penalty (i.e. 'no show fee' for instance) still does not wake people up to their inconsiderate actions.
> 
> I'm still in an email battle with Uber over a 'no show' fee that I was entitled to for a pax that did not understand my simple instructions on how to get to my car in the ONLY ALLOWED PICK-UP AREA for the local theme park here in Gurnee, IL. Multiple texts and even a 2-3 minute phone call did not seem to get this person to understand that they were not where they needed to be in order to be IN MY CAR WITHIN 5 minutes of arrival. After fixing ONE of their mistakes (PIN IN WRONG PARKING LOT) without even a word from me that they MADE THIS MISTAKE....they actually had the NERVE to email UBER saying that "I ('the Driver) could not find THEM".  STRAIGHT from the CSR's email: "_ the rider had also emailed us saying they were not contacted and were waiting."_ OMG.  So UBER deducted the NO SHOW fee....of course, without contacting me first. This happened Thursday night. As of today, Sunday...it is STILL not back in my account. PAX not only do NOT have consideration for UBER DRIVERS....they repeatedly LIE to SCAM us out of the PENALTY set up for just this type of inconsideration.


DASH CAM - keep the in cab audio recorder on, save your texts and phone call log. Important in multiple situations.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber's passive aggressive emails are the best


----------



## SuM_StoNeR (Jul 5, 2015)

This is a lot of reading...


----------

